# Why I am going to delete the "real woman" thread



## I'll make tea (Oct 11, 2013)

I decided to delete the thread. The main reason for this is the fact that I already gave too much personal info there... and in order to explain why I think tha way I do I need to give even more personal info.
Because I talk about marriage here  I want to stay as anonymous as possible. So I decided to stay away from the discussion boards from now on.

In addition to that I really do not want to start a discussion about values. I penned this list on a whim after I complained about the equivalent of real man checklists for women and Carribian man encouraged me to write on myself.

It must have been ambigous because I did not mean to say many of the things people saw there. When I for example wrote that a woman should be like this or like that I never ment to say that a man should be the opposite: When I wrote that a woman should be patient and humble, I did not want to say that a man should be impatient and showy and so on.

Thanks for understanding.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I'll make tea said:


> It must have been ambigous because I did not mean to say many of the things people saw there. *When I for example wrote that a woman should be like this or like that I never ment to say that a man should be the opposite: When I wrote that a woman should be patient and humble, I did not want to say that a man should be impatient and showy and so on.*
> 
> Thanks for understanding.


I never took it to mean this... sometimes it seems we need to throw a lot of detail in to capture our intended meanings... why my posts are a mile long sometimes, I don't like being misunderstood...then heck, even when I am understood...

I hope nothing I said in my posts rubbed you the wrong way... I surely didn't mean for it to, if so..... 

I wouldn't worry too much about anyone you know personally finding you here....what you said was so very very small like finding a needle in 200 haystacks (on the world wide web)..

I hope you will still post here I'll Make Tea


----------



## I'll make tea (Oct 11, 2013)

Do not worry, SimplyAmorous,
I liked your comments and also many of the other comments. I felt quite sorry to delete them.

I am a little paranoid when it comes to being found on the internet. It would be really bad if that happened. Rather safe than sorry.

The post seemed to be so ambiguos it would need lots of explanations and unfortunately I do not have the time for that


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

A nice courtesy that you posted your reasons for removing the thread. 

Do keep in mind you can always just deflect and blame me instead.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

I didn't read it as you were saying a man should be the opposite, or anything at all for that matter. Anyway I'm sorry if my input offended you, it is all just banter and discussion for me, nothing overly serious. We all have the right to our opinion and forums are a lively place for this sort of discussion.

All the best to you. Fully understand the need to feel anon.


----------

